# Please help urgently - Worried about my 9 month old son



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi

Our Son will be 10 months next week, and over the past day has been really out of sorts.  His temperature is up, and is now at 38.3c and his resting pulse rate is 138. We have been giving 5mls of calpol every 4 hours throughout today.  He is eating, although not as much as usual and is just not his cheery wee self.  There is no rash, he is just upset and warm.  Can you please tell us if we are doing the right thing?  Is there anything else we should be doing?  Sorry if I sound like a neurotic first time mum, but I'm afraid I am!!

Thanks so much in advance

Carrie xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Carrie

How is your son?

There are lots of bugs going round at the moment  

Dont forget, you can also call NHS Direct 0845 4647 and speak to a nurse if you have any concerns or if you are worried about contacting your GP.

Jxxx


----------

